# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  FormLabs 2 Printer w/ Accessories For Sale (Los Angeles, CA)

## FoncoStudios

Hello All! 

I work at a studio here in Los Angeles, and we have recently upgraded our 3D Printers to larger format, and need to offload this wonderful FormLabs V2! It is in great condition, comes with cleaning station as well as some support material we had left over. We'd love to find a home for this from someone that is local in the Socal area and would like to add this machine to their arsenal!

 As I mentioned before, the machine is used, but still prints as of this week. Please reach out if you're in the area and looking to make a deal. We're asking $2000 for everything mentioned, but also are open to any serious offers and inquiries!

----------

